
FBI is promoting an exercise app that also tracks your phone's location and data - haunter
https://www.businessinsider.com/fbi-home-workout-fittest-app-tracks-location-data-privacy-2020-3
======
_bxg1
Nothing fishy at all about the FBI building a [checks notes] ...exercise app

~~~
im3w1l
Staying fit is part of their job, so it's not completely out of nowhere.

~~~
beatgammit
So is tracking their agents and their marks. It's a double whammy.

------
gentleman11
Why can’t we have laws against this sort of thing? The entire tech economy is
built out of pretending that unwary users have accepted some ridiculous TOS
that is little more than a hidden notification of policy. The fact that it
tells you “you agree to...” is like walking into a lawyers office, not reading
a tos on the wall, and them telling you that you have agreed to forfeit your
case against their client

~~~
lonelappde
The government serves itself first and the people second or third.

------
nenesees
The moment they added GPS to the cell phone and would not connect or continue
service on phones without, this should of been seen as being tracked in one
way or another. Seriously can't believe no one saw that

